
Magic Johnson offering $100M in loans to minority-owned businesses - jkuria
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/19/magic-johnson-offering-100-million-in-loans-to-minority-owned-businesses.html
======
codeddesign
If I’m a minority in my area, does that count? Who is the minority in Southern
California, Atlanta, Miami, or how about Queens where 48% of people are
foreign born. Or are we just talking about black populations?

This is a serious question. If you are offering up loans based upon race, is
this racism? What if the minority in the area is white? Or the minority in the
field is white? If he said “$100M to only white people” would it then be
racist?

It’s his money and he can do as he pleases, I’m mostly talking about societal
ideology in general.

